# 3ds for £60 in tesco



## oneunder (Feb 25, 2015)

My cousin just posted this on fb.it seems very cheap,especially if your a r4 card user..
http://www.tesco.com/direct/nintendo-3ds-ice-white/215-4443.prd?sc_cmp=tp4_aff_1503186


----------

